
A Painting a Day – On Kawara's Extraordinary Project - myrrh
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/02/16/painting-day
======
myrrh
also: [http://www.artbouillon.com/2014/07/on-and-on-
kawara.html](http://www.artbouillon.com/2014/07/on-and-on-kawara.html)

